# alright boys, time to put a big fat sign to remind PAX to tip.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

And what better way than changing your "nick" to:

Tipme.
Tipyourdrivers.
Weworkfortips.

Etc etc etc... you get the idea.

Go to account.
Help.
Account.
Account settings.
I want to use a nickname.

So far tips have increased by 60% !!!11!


----------



## Kon1992 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thats too desperate. I would never tip a driver if i saw that


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Kon1992 said:


> Thats too desperate. I would never tip a driver if i saw that


You are reminded to, that's the point.

Ubering itself is desperate enough, a glass of water into a bucket.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

And how far has your rating dropped since then?


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

Kon1992 said:


> Thats too desperate. I would never tip a driver if i saw that


Actually then it would be an insult to the driver for being obvious lol. I only get 1 uber tip a week if that much.


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

I changed mine lets see what happens. Mine is Tipsareappreciated


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm sure a rider will screenshot your new name and rat you out and complain to Uber.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I'm sure a rider will screenshot your new name and rat you out and complain to Uber.


I'm not sure you would get in trouble, since the rules changed on tipping.


----------



## Kuberman (Nov 23, 2016)

To me it hurts my feeling if I do not get tip
It seems pax do not care driver and services. my sincere service is treated as a shit. tip 1 or 2 is not matter but I do feel bad because I do not see appreciation.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

AnyTipHelps!


----------



## Schlabobble (Nov 22, 2016)

JoeJoseph said:


> I changed mine lets see what happens. Mine is Tipsareappreciated


I'd like to know how it went after a few days, if you don't mind.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

d0n said:


> And what better way than changing your "nick" to:
> 
> Tipme.
> Tipyourdrivers.
> ...


I love the idea and I really don't give a damn about my rating. I changed mine to TipYourDriver, so far I'm 0 for 1 on tips, but hopefully it gets these cheap pax thinking. Uber even uses that name when they send out texts now lol.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'm sure a rider will screenshot your new name and rat you out and complain to Uber.




& what happens after that?


----------

